# KIA sorento - all wheel drive not working



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

have a 2012 KIA Sorento , the all wheel / 4 wheel drive is not working. wonder what could be most common causes, etc ? Thanks


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Blown fuse.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

It would be helpful if you would provide more background information. That would allow people here to give better answers. When you write that “all wheel / 4 wheel drive is not working”, do you mean:

You assume that it isn’t working because the 4WD system warning light is illuminated in the instrument cluster?, or;
The “4WD LOCK” button doesn’t light up when you push it? In that case, are you confident that the 4WD is not engaged and it isn’t just a problem with the button light?, or;
When in 4WD AUTO mode, the rear wheels aren’t getting power when they should? In that case, how are you determining situations when the rear wheels should be driven?


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you have an OBD2 tester to see if you have any fault codes?


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

oh , sorry , I would give more information but it is not my car so I just have limited info so i ask for more and it is usually slow coming. yes I have a scan tool but I am told there is no warning light on. I will try to find out more. Thanks


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know how the 4wd system in that car works. Is it part time 4WD or full time. Huge difference. And what makes the owner believe that it isn't working?


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

he tells me its automatic if it detects it needs it and can turn it on manually at slow speeds but if you go faster it turns off I guess. He must be able to tell in certain driving conditions that its not working I guess.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, not near enough info for me to hazard a guess and getting it second had is not ideal. The more detailed info you can provide the better and maybe someone will be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I agree, ^^^^ need more info...
How many miles on the vehicle ?
Could be wiring harness, transfer case actuator, diff actuator pump.
Lots to check with limited info


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

There are many different AWD systems. Many of the full time automatic ones don't even have transfer cases as such. We (or at least I) don't know how the Kia system is designed.



Nut'n'Done said:


> I agree, ^^^^ need more info...
> How many miles on the vehicle ?
> Could be wiring harness, transfer case actuator, diff actuator pump.
> Lots to check with limited info


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

The graphic below is from the manual for the vehicle (it is auto 4WD all the time with driver selectable full-time 4WD). Most people wouldn't be able to discern if 4 wheels or 2 wheels are being driven, though, so the first thing that needs to be resolved is how the driver is coming to the conclusion that 4WD isn't working. It could be something as simple as the indicator light to show that 4WD LOCK has been selected isn't working (but the drive itself is).


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Exactly why I asked that same question.



Chris616 said:


> The graphic below is from the manual for the vehicle (it is auto 4WD all the time with driver selectable full-time 4WD). Most people wouldn't be able to discern if 4 wheels or 2 wheels are being driven, though, so the first thing that needs to be resolved is how the driver is coming to the conclusion that 4WD isn't working. It could be something as simple as the indicator light to show that 4WD LOCK has been selected isn't working (but the drive itself is).
> 
> View attachment 678526


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> There are many different AWD systems. Many of the full time automatic ones don't even have transfer cases as such. We (or at least I) don't know how the Kia system is designed.


I agree,
I'm not familiar with the KIA line up either.
Everyone is providing the OP with some good advice as to what he could check. That's all we can do at this point.
If I had to throw out a guess. Depending on mileage. I would say it's the differential actuator pump.
Just a guess thou.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Scan the vehicle to retrieve codes. Could be anything.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Could even be working properly as far as I can tell from the info provided so far.



Brainbucket said:


> Scan the vehicle to retrieve codes. Could be anything.


----------

